

Netflix's Advice on Moving to Amazon Web Services - abraham
http://cloudscaling.com/blog/cloud-computing/cloud-innovators-netflix-strategy-reflects-google-philosophy

======
timr
C'mon folks...don't reward the blatant blogspam with traffic. The original
source is linked right there in the second paragraph:

[http://cloudscaling.com/blog/cloud-computing/cloud-
innovator...](http://cloudscaling.com/blog/cloud-computing/cloud-innovators-
netflix-strategy-reflects-google-philosophy)

~~~
timf
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1934273>

------
jbl
One thing I almost never hear in articles about moving to AWS is the mention
of network latency and variability of latency. It seems like a fantastic
platform for bulk/batch processing but much less so if your service requires
low and/or predictable network latency/response times.

------
Roboprog
I notice that they still have data _gathering_ systems in house. They are
using the cloud servers for content _distribution_. I suspect even the
processing is light: authenticate the user (redirection referrer), determine
device parameters, start pumping bytes.

~~~
jbl
Sounded to me it's more like they're using CDNs for content distribution and
Amazon AWS for bulk/batch processing jobs. From the original article:

 _RLB: Could you describe at a high level what Netflix is doing on AWS?

AC: Encoding movies for streaming, log analysis, production web site and API,
most everything that scales with customers and streaming usage. Easier to say
what we don’t have there: most internal IT that scales with employee count,
legacy stuff, DVD shipping systems, account sign-up and billing systems. We
use Akamai, Limelight and Level3 CDN’s for streaming the movies, which is a
cloud based service. There is an AWS CDN service, but they aren’t a big enough
player in this space at this point._

------
rubypay
Anyone know how many AWS instances (and what types) are being run? Are these
the same servers that account for up to 20% of downstream bandwidth in the
U.S.?

~~~
babar
I doubt these servers account for the bandwidth, since the article mentions
they are using other CDNs for hosting the streaming since CloudFront isn't yet
up to the same level.

